
IPhone App Developers Threaten To Sue Apple Over Late Payments - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/04/30/iphone-app-developers-threaten-to-sue-apple-over-late-payments/
======
timdorr
It's mind-boggling as to how much stuff Apple is getting away with simply
because they hold the market lead. Delays in deployment, denying projects that
had significant investment and a highly opaque culture that is leading to tons
of unrest. It finally took going after what really matters, money, for anyone
to grow some balls and take this on. Hopefully, Apple will wake up a bit after
this happens. Stop spinning words in your favor (96% approval! _eye roll_ )
and start fixing the problem!

~~~
SapphireSun
I have to say, this makes me nervous. I'm getting out of college and I was
considering buying some equipment to do iPhone development. 7k is small
potatoes and Apple doesn't process that in an automated fashion? 4-600 dollars
isn't cheap for people in my socioeconomic bracket.

------
buggy_code
Can anyone on YC share personal stories? If you're afraid of being identified,
maybe you can create an anonymous account.

I've been thinking of going into the iphone market myself, and more info will
certainly help.

Thanks!

------
TweedHeads
Smells like FUD, let me guess the source...

Oh! Techcrunch! No wonder!

Just because a guy in Tonga (where there are no banks) couldn't get paid in
time can't spin the fact that a billion apps were already sold and paid,
flawlessly.

But that guy in Tonga, poor guy...

